# My 70 Trans Am



## GOBRDGO (Feb 3, 2006)

IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a283/gobrdgo/PICT2140.jpg[/IMG]
472 ponies at the rear wheels at Westech Chassis Dyno here in SoCal. 100% real pontiac power on 91 octane. I drove her 32 miles in traffic both ways to boot. Full exhaust , power steering and a crummy flex fan. I'll see ya in the 10's.


----------



## GOBRDGO (Feb 3, 2006)

IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a283/gobrdgo/PICT2140.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GOBRDGO (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't get why I can't post the darn pic. Bummer.


----------



## GOBRDGO (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried to post a dyno pic, but in the mean time if you're into it she's listed at www.strelkabuilt.com in customer's rides. GOBRDGO


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 14, 2006)

GOBRDGO,

You were missing an open bracket. One of these --> [


----------

